# How to turn screen off while recharging Kindle Paperwhite?



## GShannara (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi. I recently got a Kindle Paperwhite as a gift. I'm trying to recharge it using the usb cable adapter that came with it. I've plugged it in one of the usb drives of my led monitor. But everytime i do, the usb drive screen pops up while it recharges. I was hoping i could try saving the screen by turning the screen off while it recharges but it seems that i can't.

Is there a way to do this? Or is it not possible?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't need to worry about it really. It's not like a screen where an image can 'burn in'. The device draws no power except when you turn a page or manipulate it somehow. So if you're charging it via the computer but aren't actually using it, it's just there. If you want to _use_ the device while it's plugged in this way, you can 'safely eject' it and then it's not read as a drive but just charging.

FWIW, it's more efficient to charge it via the wall -- it charges very slowly via a computer.


----------



## GShannara (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, i'm glad i don't have to worry about the image 'burning in'. Thanks for the quick reply.

I've read somewhere in the internet that fast charging may heat up the plates? of the battery? faster? Thereby, making it prone to damage more quickly?

I have an ipod touch too, and there are times after recharging that it would feel hot. Though i still use the usb drives to charge it as well. Sometimes i just like charging it while it's turned off.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There are all sorts of stories about battery recharging flying around the Internet, I've never seen anything I considered authoritative and convincing. I personally think it likely that fast recharging so that the battery gets hot probably reduces the battery life somewhat, but I can't prove it, and at best can offer only generalities as to why I think it is so. It is possible that some of the smart chargers can minimize the supposed damage through clever current manipulation, but I don't even have convincing generalities about that, and have no idea if it is true or not.

In practice, this means that I prefer to use older, low amperage chargers when charging devices that don't have a user-replaceable battery (such as all Kindles after the original model). But I can't prove this is actually a good thing to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GShannara said:


> Well, i'm glad i don't have to worry about the image 'burning in'. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I've read somewhere in the internet that fast charging may heat up the plates? of the battery? faster? Thereby, making it prone to damage more quickly?
> 
> I have an ipod touch too, and there are times after recharging that it would feel hot. Though i still use the usb drives to charge it as well. Sometimes i just like charging it while it's turned off.


I can only relate my personal experience: I've always used the wall to charge my kindles. I've used the adapter that came with earlier models, as well as the 9W "Powerfast" adapter and sometimes adapters that have come with various smart phones and tablets. Never had a problem. The only difference I've ever noticed is how fast the thing came to full charge.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Dammit, Jim, I'm a doctor, not an electrochemist!"

--Dr. Leonard McClaw


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can only relate my personal experience: I've always used the wall to charge my kindles. I've used the adapter that came with earlier models, as well as the 9W "Powerfast" adapter and sometimes adapters that have come with various smart phones and tablets. Never had a problem. The only difference I've ever noticed is how fast the thing came to full charge.


I think it (fast charging) probably could have an impact over the life of a device. However, neither you nor I, Ann, keep a Kindle the life of the device, or seldom do (I do still have my K1--and I did have to replace a battery...but I don't charge it that often, which can also be problematic for the life of a battery ).



Betsy


----------



## GShannara (Jan 5, 2015)

So, i tried charging my new Kindle Paperwhite using one of the usb drives on my PC. I then ejected the Kindle drive from My Computer. After the usb drive mode was gone, i was able to use the power screen off while it charged.

It was possible after all. 

I just have to check once in a while, if the light indicator is already green. Overcharging has also been said to decrease a battery's life. As well as not charging it often like what Betsy suggested.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi.  I think you are worrying about nothing.  Some devices will not charge through a computer.    
Now if you were to replace the battery with an off brand, seal the entire device except for the screen with duct tape and put it under your pillow to charge, you can set the pillow on fire.

I always use wall chargers on all my devices and have never had a battery problem.
With the exception of the device that was not charged for at least 2 years.    It will not hold a charge.    I think that is more age than anything else.


----------



## GShannara (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah, i have a habit of worrying over the little things. Especially when i have something new, because i hate to be responsible for breaking it too soon. But i'm good now, not that worried anymore. And i've already bought my first ebook for it. 

I've also read that some have experienced trouble charging through a computer, but i didn't encounter that problem at all. It's good to know that you can replace the battery though. From this video ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEVwTBspZ58 ) , it seems a little tricky though since you have to take it apart.

I'm ok with using wall chargers, but right now i don't really have one and i'm kinda content on using what i have for now.

I think any device that uses rechargeable batteries need to be recharged occassionally to keep the battery in good condition. Not charging them for a long period of time has been said to shorten a battery's lifespan.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I would rather it break earlier while still under warranty. 

Just remember if you get a tablet, you will need a wall charger. 
Little tip:  I can use the same wall charger for all my devices.    On a few I just have to change the cord.


----------

